
Lightspeed Summer Grants are announced tomorrow. Anyone optimistic? [pdf] - rms
http://cet.berkeley.edu/dl/GrantProgram_Lightspeed%20_Summer_Startup_Grant_02_22_07.pdf
======
rms
I am... I applied with a three person team. We're from Pittsburgh and I'm not
sure if that helps us or hurts us. Lightspeed has marketed the program at
Berkeley and Stanford. I'm hoping they want a token team from outside of
California.

------
mukund
Everyone trying to copy YC by following same sort of model of helping startups
grow.On the whole, its good for budding nerds but sad that no one started all
these before but are hell bent on copying this concept from YC

~~~
jsjenkins168
What's sad though is the majority of these applicants who actually apply and
then accept these programs will probably be groups who applied for YC but were
then rejected. They get whats left from the YC funding cycle. Not to say there
wont be successful startups from these groups, but it kinda puts a damper on
morale.

No thanks but I'll pass.. For us its definitely YC or nothing. Actually we'll
probably just bootstrap while we build but that just isnt the same...

~~~
rms
Lightspeed is also free money. They give $10,000 per person without taking any
equity. Other than the requirement to primarily work out of lightspeed, the
programs aren't mutually exclusive. So you could get away with working out of
Lightspeed's office and flying to Boston weekly for the YC dinner. With
funding from both you could even afford to pull it off.

I really don't understand this "YC or nothing" mentality. The funding to live
comfortably really helps out, plus the free legal work. The legal work is what
really kills you when you're bootstrapping.

~~~
jsjenkins168
I should have done more research before making my comment.. Lightspeed does
seem like a pretty sweet deal. My "YC or nothing" comment was focused more on
the YC clones. I totally agree with you on the legal side and bootstrapping
yourself. Definitely not looking forward to that if we are not accepted.

Best of luck to those who applied for Lightspeed..

------
timg
Why am I not hearing about these until they are over? A lot of good it will do
me now. Spending too much time at the console I guess..

